# Biete Siemens Multipanel MP370 Toch 15 TFT neu



## seppen (10 April 2011)

Biete ein neues originalverpacktes Siemens Multipanel MP370 Toch 15 TFT an.

Denke an 4000€. Bei Interesse pm, danke.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Bis du sicher das das ein MP370 und nicht ein MP377 ist???
Ein MP370 wäre schön "etwas" älter.
4000€ ist in jedem Fall zu teuer, auch wenn es ein aktuelles MP377 wäre.

Frank


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bis du sicher das das ein MP370 und nicht ein MP377 ist???
> Ein MP370 wäre schön "etwas" älter.
> 4000€ ist in jedem Fall zu teuer, auch wenn es ein aktuelles MP377 wäre.
> 
> Frank



Vielleicht ist fallen vom LKW eine "sieben" verloren gegangen.
Neu hier und dann etwas so hochpreisiges anbieten ist für mich etwas seltsam. 

bike


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

Garantiert nicht vom lkw gefallen, ist halt neu und hat mal um die 7000€ gekostet. wie wärs mit 3500, 50% ist denk ich fair.

wie ihr jetzt auf den bilder seht ist es ein MP370, war bei mir das ersatzgerät das aber nie zum einsatzkommen musste da das hauptgerät all die jahre nicht einmal probleme machte.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

@bike
Er ist schon ne Weile angemeldet, wobei ich ROs eingentlich auch nicht leiden kann, aber das hat der TE je jetzt geändert.

7000€ NIE im Leben .... keine Firma bezahlt Liestenpreise. Der Mindestrabatt liegt bei ca. 17 Prozent.
Wer sowas kauft hat typischerweise 20 Prozent. Also sind die Zahlen irreal.


Zur Vollständigkeit:

Zum *01.03.2008* werden folgende Geräte zum Auslaufprodukt erklärt.
MP 370 15" Touch 6AV6 545-0DB10-0AX0 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/27875525

Das ist zumindest "neu" durch "neuwertig" zu ersetzen!
Wert max. 2k €

Frank


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

was hälst du für einen fairen preis, will niemanden übervorteilen.


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

was sind den ROs, und wer ist der TE ?


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *Wert max. 2k €*


 


seppen schrieb:


> was hälst du für einen fairen preis, will niemanden übervorteilen.


 
steht oben...

Grüße

Frank


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> was sind den ROs, und wer ist der TE ?


 

*ROFL* Schöne Frage:


TE = Themenstarter

ROs= Read Onlys also Leute die nur Lesen .... also nur Wissen und Infos abstauben und nix zum Forum beitragen. 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

ja habs gelesen, hat sich überschnitten. 

ok, wie wärs mit 2500 <heul>.


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

mein wissen beschränkt sich auf andere bereiche, ich bin euch da keine hilfe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> ja habs gelesen, hat sich überschnitten.
> 
> ok, wie wärs mit 2500 <heul>.



Da es nicht orginal verpackt ist (dazu gehört ein siegel) halt ich 1000€ 
als absolut angemessen.


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

na klar, der nächste erzählt mir wahrscheinlich gleich, das geschenkt angemessen ist weil ich was auf den original karton geschrieben habe.

da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> na klar, der nächste erzählt mir wahrscheinlich gleich, das geschenkt angemessen ist weil ich was auf den original karton geschrieben habe.
> 
> da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.



na dann viel spaß damit...


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> na klar, der nächste erzählt mir wahrscheinlich gleich, das geschenkt angemessen ist weil ich was auf den original karton geschrieben habe.
> 
> da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.



Vergiss aber das  regelmäßig Abstauben nicht.
Heute für eine Anwendung ein Auslaufmodell kaufen?
Was kommt wenn das Teil seinen Geist aufgibt?
Bei neu gibt es Garantie und ggF Ersatz.

Träum weiter von den 4k€ 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> na klar, der nächste erzählt mir wahrscheinlich gleich, das geschenkt angemessen ist weil ich was auf den original karton geschrieben habe.
> 
> da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.



Endschuldigung ich habe das mit den 1000€ schon ernst gemeint, das
MP370 ist eine alte Kiste und unter Umständen aus fragwürdiger Herkunft. 
Wer soll das kaufen, eine Fa. Wird sich auf so etwas nicht einlassen und geht
zu einen seriösen Anbieter, wo er rückgaberecht und Garantie hat. 
Ein Privatanwender, kann seine Lichtspielerein und starten des Whirlpool, viel
Preiswerter und genauso gut mit Forumshilfe visualisieren. 

Fahr wenigstens in den nächsten Baumarkt und hol dir einen schönen Bilderrahmen,
dann sieht es nicht so nackt aus neben den röhrenden Hirsch im Wohnzimmer!


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> na klar, der nächste erzählt mir wahrscheinlich gleich, das geschenkt angemessen ist weil ich was auf den original karton geschrieben habe.
> 
> da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.


 
Also wenn das "Helmut_von_der_Reparatur" schreibt, dann ist das nicht so 
dahingesagt. 

Ein abgekündigtes Panel kauft jemand maximal als Ersatzteil, weil es es "zufälligerweise" gerade braucht.
Für den Privatmann sind sind typischerweise solche Panels nur bedingt einsetzbar, weil das FETTE Siemens Logo drauf ist. Das hängt sich keine in die
Küche oder in den Flur.

Für Neuprojekte kostet ein neues Panel Lisenpreis 3,9k NETTO minus Rabatt.
Da du bestimmt auch keine Rechnung ausstellen wirst schrumpfen die 
potentielllen Kanditaten immer weiter.

So, du sieht, ich habe mir einige Mühe gegeben dir das zu erklären.

Behalte es bzw. vergewissere dich, zu welche Preisen so ein Teil bei der Bucht rausgeht:

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...AV6+545-0DB10-0AX0+&_sacat=See-All-Categories

btw.  



> mein wissen beschränkt sich auf andere bereiche, ich bin euch da keine hilfe.


Was sind den deine "beschränkten" Bereiche??? 

Frank


----------



## zotos (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> ...
> da behalt ich´s lieber und hängs mir an die wand, sieht ja gut aus.



Versuch das Teil lieber loszuwerden und investiere die Knete in ein Kunstwerk das mit der Zeit den Wert steigert statt zu verlieren.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für den Privatmann sind sind typischerweise solche Panels nur bedingt einsetzbar, weil das FETTE Siemens Logo drauf ist. Das hängt sich keine in die
> Küche oder in den Flur.



Das würde ich jetzt sooo nicht behaupten... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (10 April 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Versuch das Teil lieber loszuwerden und investiere die Knete in ein Kunstwerk das mit der Zeit den Wert steigert statt zu verlieren.



z.B.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt sooo nicht behaupten...


 
Eiskalt aus der Reserve gelockt  

Frank


----------



## seppen (10 April 2011)

gut, ich danke euch für die mühe mir den preis zu erklären, wobei ich das mit der fragwürdigenden herkunft doch etwas beleidigend empfinde. eine rechnung kann ich übrigens ausstellen, garantie kann ich natürlich keine geben.


----------



## bike (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> gut, ich danke euch für die mühe mir den preis zu erklären, wobei ich das mit der fragwürdigenden herkunft doch etwas beleidigend empfinde. eine rechnung kann ich übrigens ausstellen, garantie kann ich natürlich keine geben.



Ach nimm es leicht.
Es ist aber so, von ungefähr kommt nichts.


bike


P.S: Die Shift Taste ist zu Verwendung freigegeben.


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

seppen schrieb:


> gut, ich danke euch für die mühe mir den preis zu erklären, wobei ich das mit der fragwürdigenden herkunft doch etwas beleidigend empfinde. eine rechnung kann ich übrigens ausstellen, garantie kann ich natürlich keine geben.


 
1. Jetzt hast du schon mal 8 Beiträge 
2. Jetzt bis du kein RO mehr
3. Ist beim "Verkaufen wollen" die Info - RECHNUNG kann ausgestellt werden - die wichtigste Info überhaupt !!!! (soviele Ausrufezeichen kann ich garnicht machen ;-) )
4. Hättest du die Rechnungssache gleich geschrieben, dann hättest du dir das Thema "fragwürdige Herkunft" erspart 
5. Könntest du jetzt noch verkünden, was du sonst so treibst 

Frank


----------

